# High Country Club Availability & Flexibility Costs Great Concert Seats!



## travelguy (Apr 3, 2007)

About 60 days ago, I made a reservation for this week at the High Country Club Copper Mountain property. I was amazed that this 3bd, 3ba, ski-in, ski-out property was available during spring break. The property is located directly on the Village at Copper and is at the base of the American Eagle and American Flyer chairlifts. The second floor balcony overlooks the Burning Stone plaza know for Apres Ski.  

Several weeks ago, I saw that the High Country Club "Lodge" property in Breckenridge was available for the same week. This is a 4,800 s.f. 6 bd, 4.5 ba property on 5 pristine acres beside peak 10 on Breck mountain. I contacted High Country Club regarding a change of property and they very pleasantly made the change for me with no problems.

So we are now here at the HCC "Lodge" enjoying a great mountain property and great weather. Life is GREAT... BUT WAIT!!  

I started to hear all kinds of ads and discussions about the Copper Mountain "Sunsation" event on Saturday including a free concert capped by Blues Traveler and De La Soul. This concert is a tradition at Copper and a huge throng of people come to celebrate the beginning of Spring. Sounded like a great concert!! The location of this concert was the Burning Stone Plaza at the base of the lifts. We started to plan the logistics of how to get to the concert ahead of the crowd, where to park, etc. 

Then it dawned on me .... if I had kept my original reservation at the High Country Club Copper Mountain property, I would've had the BEST BALCONY SEATS for the concert!!!!  

Sooo ... we decided not to fight the concert crowds at Copper Mountain even though we love De La Soul. Thanks to High Country Club and their too available properties, too flexible reservation system and too nice customer service, we missed the concert. Instead, we spent a quiet apres ski evening on the large deck of the "Lodge" in the 10 person hot tub.  

Turns out that High Country Club life is GREAT after all!


----------



## remo (Apr 3, 2007)

We are going to be at the Breckenridge Lodge in January,2008. Would like to get a first hand review of the place, especially the accessability to the ski mountain. Do you have to drive, where do you park, and how much does it cost? Or, is it within walking distance... how far and how long to walk? Thanks.   Remo


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a paid advertisment....HCC, so far, had been a fantastic club and I love it.


----------



## travelguy (Apr 3, 2007)

*High Country Club "Lodge" review*



remo said:


> We are going to be at the Breckenridge Lodge in January,2008. Would like to get a first hand review of the place, especially the accessability to the ski mountain. Do you have to drive, where do you park, and how much does it cost? Or, is it within walking distance... how far and how long to walk? Thanks.   Remo



Remo,

I'm working on a full fledged review on the "Lodge".... as soon as I get out of the hot tub!


----------



## remo (Apr 15, 2007)

Either the hot tub dulled your memory or my work scheduled got me so frazzled, but I haven't seen your review of the Breckenridge Lodge. If I missed it, please let me know where it is. Thanks.


----------



## travelguy (Apr 16, 2007)

*High Country Club hot tubs, skis and TREES!*



remo said:


> Either the hot tub dulled your memory or my work scheduled got me so frazzled, but I haven't seen your review of the Breckenridge Lodge. If I missed it, please let me know where it is. Thanks.



Remo,
Those hours après ski in the High Country Club Breckenridge lodge hot tug must have dulled my skiing reaction time.  The last day on the mountain we skied in a blizzard that dumped 9" on the mountain.  Tree runs were great all day.... until that last one!  I went into the trees hot and followed the tracks of someone narrower than me, as I found out.  I choose to hook a leg around a tree forcing an immediate stop instead of face planting a tree down the tracks.  Nothing broken but a large hematoma on the knee that has me moving at warp SLOW speed for at least a month.   

A long way of saying I'm behind on everything in "real" life and haven't finished the review.  I have six pages of notes that I need to condense into a readable review.  I'll let you know when it's posted.


----------



## remo (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry to read about your up close relationship with a tree. However glad to hear not too serious. Will await your dissertation.


----------

